# Rsds 27 Buying Help



## campingCFD (May 27, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a RSDS tom but there are 2 spots that have some bubbling on the fibergalass. just started looking and how common is this. Or should I walk away. Thanks for any advice


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

That all depends on what you're paying for it. If you want to share all the info you can, including the year and general condition, I'm sure some will know if you're paying a price that justifies the delamination. The extent of the damage could also have a significant effect on the value of the trailer. If the problem is caused by water damage, is the leak fixed, and what else got damaged? ie; rotten floor, musty smelling interior?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

campingCFD said:


> I am thinking of buying a RSDS tom but there are 2 spots that have some bubbling on the fibergalass. just started looking and how common is this. Or should I walk away. Thanks for any advice


WALK AWAY unless the price is real cheap, when you go to sell the buyer will want to buy for a discounted price.
Gary


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gary said:


> I am thinking of buying a RSDS tom but there are 2 spots that have some bubbling on the fibergalass. just started looking and how common is this. Or should I walk away. Thanks for any advice


WALK AWAY unless the price is real cheap, when you go to sell the buyer will want to buy for a discounted price.
Gary
[/quote]

x2!!! No telling how much damage is behind that delamination! I'd do a VERY close inspection for leaks, etc., everyewhere, too, to make sure that there are no other problems.
Darlene


----------



## campingCFD (May 27, 2011)

The price is 12500 on a 06 rsds I tried downloading some pics but the download circle just keeps turning. It has a small bubble by the right marker light above it and another bubble running down the side by the front door. After reading about the delamination problems not sure if I should by a outback especially whne Im looking in the years they had problems 05 to 07


----------

